# Best of the Best Chargers: XTAR Intellichargers!!



## XTAR (19/12/18)

XTAR is a leading manufacturer in advanced LED flashlights, batteries and chargers and the latter is what we’ll be talking about today. Xtar has produced some truly amazing battery chargers that users fall in love with. One of their lines of chargers, called Intellichargers are awesome, easy to use, and inexpensive.






So what makes these chargers so special? Let’s take a look at some of their amazing features!
Features of Xtar Battery Chargers
Compatible with Tons of Batteries
The Intellichargers (or D series) are able to charge a wide range of batteries! If you use the multi-bay Intellichargers, they can charge two or more different batteries at the same time with no problem.






Intelligent Auto-Detect Function

The chargers are immediately able to detect the chemistry of whatever battery you put into it and automatically picks the appropriate charging voltage and current. You can also monitor the charging process by referring to the charging indicators located on the charger itself. The chargers will automatically stop charging when the battery reaches full capacity to prevent any overcharge.

Able to Charge IMR Batteries

There is some concern about charging IMR batteries since many Li-Ion battery chargers would overcharge them and lead to safety issues. Xtar Intellichargers (specifically the D2 and D4) incorporate an IMR charging system that monitors the entire charging process and ensures the end voltage is always within safe limits.





Elaborate heat dissipation design
Keep the temperature impressively low during fast charging with 2A.

Unique owl-like UI design
characteristic industry design with LED indicator, both artistic and practical.

Here are Xtar Intellichargers:

XTAR D2 Intellicharger

This Intellicharger charger 18650 2500mAh battery within 1.5hrs and has a USB port so it’s capable of charging USB devices.

The D2 Charger can charge Li-Ion/IMR/INR/ICR: 20700, 18650,18700, 17670, 14650,21700

XTAR D4 Intellicharger

This is the four bay charger and is capable of charging four different batteries simultaneously. It can charge
Li-Ion/IMR/INR/ICR: 26650, 22650, 20700, 21700, 18350, 18500, 18650, 18700, 17650, 18490, 17500, 17335, 16340, 14500

Xtar has truly impressed us with this incredible chargers! You can always rely on Xtar to give you the best of the best.

Click here to know more: XTAR|Battery&Charger&Flashlight

Business inquiry email: info@xtar.cc

Join XTAR Group: XTAR Good Times


----------

